# Free round West Lothian GC 9am 19/03/2020



## inc0gnito (Mar 18, 2020)

I have a groupon voucher for two people that needs used so I’ve booked West Lothian GC tomorrow morning at 9am. 

Unfortunately my playing buddies can’t make it so there’s one spot free. 

I don’t have an official handicap  but probably play off something awful like 25. I’m getting better but never know which golfer I’ll be until I play the first tee! Just so you know what to expect!

Msg here or PM me if you’d like to come along.


----------



## inc0gnito (Mar 18, 2020)

PP found.


----------

